# Four grain elevators to model...



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a died-in-the-wool elevator nut so they show up on my website more often than not and there is room for 4 of them on my own layout. (Not really but I forced them in there) I just posted four new pictures and notes in Proto-file that might be of interest to someone looking for a small, or very large, rail side industry. Also some weathering ideas from real life. 
Drop by when you can

Dave


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a link????


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about that Mike. In the old days a person could simply click on the signature at the bottom of the post. No so today. That was a nice little feature.

The four pictures are at http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_98.htm along with all the rest of the Proto-files. You can also get there by going to the home page at http://www.wvrr.ca/ and finding Proto-files down on the left side.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks alot Steve. I printed all that off and I'll get after it tomorrow. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great elevator pictures. I like the frist one the best


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too. Toss out the compass, the ruler and the square and just build the thing.


----------

